# Real Estate Movies



## greeny (Jan 31, 2011)

As far as I know, movies industry doesn´t know limits. Yesterday I started to find some movies about the real estate topics. Do you know some movies about the real estate? or Do you know some protagonists which present realtor characters? Fortunately I found a few real estate movies and realtors in movies. Here are: http://juliekinnear.com/blogs/realtors-in-movies.html


----------



## K-133 (Apr 30, 2010)

The Money Pit


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

Glen Gary Glen Ross I had forgotten about that movie. I just rewatched the opening scene with Alex Bladwin .... classic.


----------



## 72camaross (Apr 26, 2010)

LondonHomes said:


> Glen Gary Glen Ross I had forgotten about that movie. I just rewatched the opening scene with Alex Bladwin .... classic.


haha I had someone mention that movie to me after I took the Realtor course. That scene with Alec Baldwin is the only one I watched on youtube.. just hilarious.


----------



## greeny (Jan 31, 2011)

Lovely film!! 



K-133 said:


> The Money Pit


----------



## cosmica76 (Jan 31, 2011)

Really good and funny combination real estate and movies industry!


----------



## canehdianman (Apr 7, 2009)

LondonHomes said:


> Glen Gary Glen Ross I had forgotten about that movie. I just rewatched the opening scene with Alex Bladwin .... classic.


*Coffee's for closers only. *


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Duplex


----------



## cannon_fodder (Apr 3, 2009)

Amityville Horror
Home Alone
Up
House Party
Animal House
The Lake House
Indecent Proposal
For Love or Money


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Its not a movie but a tv show,ive watched million dollar listing abit,decent show on real estate in so cal.

The agents are all young,well connected,aggressive,and it seems very rich.

There is a ton of horror movies in hollywood around real estate.

Couple goods are:the skeleton key,with kate hudson,and of course the others with nicole kidman,cold creek manor with dennis quaid,misery,secret window,come to think of it theres a ton of movies with a house as being the center piece and backdrop.

Almost forgot....the shining,how about flowers in the attic...so many


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

If you want a landlord horror film - I enjoyed Pacific Heights.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0100318/


----------



## cannon_fodder (Apr 3, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> If you want a landlord horror film - I enjoyed Pacific Heights.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0100318/


+1. I hated this movie - in the way the director wanted me to. Stay at home dad or Dark Knight or doofus FBI agent or undead dry witted ghost haunting a house or crazed scheming tenant - this is your Michael Keaton.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

How about this great horror movie,cant remember the name of it thou,theres millions and millions of people in this movie and they all watch there house prices get cut in half and they all default on there mortgages,i think the director was some guy named bush or something and it took place in phoenix or was it los vegas i cant remember....i think its still playing actually . lol.


----------

